# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  HLV SKT T1 lần đầu đưa ra những tiết lộ lý do tại sao lựa chọn Huni

## Bongdaplus

*Hãy cùng đến với đó chính là ở trong những chia sẻ đã được dẫn đến của HLV trưởng SKT T1 trước đó là ở trong thềm CKTG mùa 7.*

*cách chơi ryze*

*[replacer_a]*

*[replacer_a]*

Trước giờ lên đường để có thể sang Trung Quốc và qua đó thì cũng đã nhanh chóng được tham dự CKTG LMHT mùa 7 và qua đó thì cũng chính đó là ở trong đó thuộc về với đó chính là ở trong việc ba huấn luyện viên của ba đội LCK là Woobeom “EDGAR” Choi Samsung, Donghun “Hirai” Kang Longzhu và Byeonghun “cCarter” Choi hiện cũng đã  là SKT T1 thì cũng đã có một cuộc phỏng vấn với INVEN để có thể  nhanh chóng đưa ra những lời chia sẻ về giải đấu lớn nhất trong năm của LMHT. Và dưới đây thì cũng chính đó là phần lược dịch đoạn phỏng vấn của HLV SKT T1.
Q. Chúng tôi muốn biết đó là ở trong đó các bạn đang làm gì. Chúng ta thì cũng chỉ còn có được ở trong đó vài ngày trước khi đến CKTG. Các bạn thì cũng đã làm những gì?
cCarter: Chúng tôi vừa có được ở trong đó thuộc vào ở trong kỳ nghỉ đầu tháng 9. Tiếp đó thì qua đó chính chúng tôi đã tham gia các sự kiện bởi thế lên đã lên lịch từ mấy tháng trước. Hiện tại thì chúng tôi cũng đã nhanh chóng và qua đó thì cũng đang tập trung luyện tập.
Đội tuyển SKT T1 cảm thấy được diễn ra ở trong năm nay thế nào?
Chúng tôi thì cũng đã từng rất thực sự nhanh chóng được lo sợ khi bước vào ở trong vòng 2 Playoffs giải mùa hè. Thậm chí thì đó chính là việc chúng tôi từng nghĩ được chính đó là rằng mình không thể đến được CKTG. Chúng tôi thì cũng đã nói chuyện rất nhiều với đó chính là ở trong các thành viên và rất lo lắng liệu mọi chuyện có như năm 2014 không. Thật may mắn thif việc đó chính là chúng tôi đã kết thúc điều này.
Năm ngoái thì việc đó chính là chúng tôi thì cũng đã không có được thực sự nhiều hy vọng và qua đó thì cũng chính đó là ở trong năm nay cũng vậy. Các tuyển thủ tuyệt vọng và qua đó thì cũng chính đó là ở trong các huấn luyện viên còn hơn thế vì chúng tôi không muốn đối mặt với cơn ác mộng của năm 2014.

----------

